# Monarch - embossed bottle



## RCO (Jun 4, 2016)

saw this at the flea market , took a picture of it at the time but didn't buy it , wanted $25 for it and didn't know enough about it . looked thru my book and no listing for " Monarch " but it did have a D in diamond on bottom so do think its Canadian maybe its from another province ? maybe its not for pop but could still be a pop bottle 
just wondering if anyone has seen one before and knows more about it ?


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 7, 2016)

It appears to be a soda bottle and Monarch Beverages has been around since 1965 - this bottle does look like it was produce in the 60's or 70's (all that fancy embossing died out by about 1970).

here's a link to a history of Monarch - 

http://www.monarchbeverages.com/company/company-history

B


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2016)

1965 ? the bottle looked older than that but I could be wrong not really familiar with the company , its also a Canadian bottle ,  was monarch Canadian ?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah unfortunately that's the wrong Monarch Beverages.  I was trying to find some information on this one but came up empty.  That Monarch Beverages wouldn't have distributed in Canada, and that bottle looks like it probably wasn't made after 1950 or so.  It's a really difficult one to research since there aren't many keywords to go off of.  It looks like it may have been an orange drink?  The design looks vaguely like an orange tree.


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> Yeah unfortunately that's the wrong Monarch Beverages.  I was trying to find some information on this one but came up empty.  That Monarch Beverages wouldn't have distributed in Canada, and that bottle looks like it probably wasn't made after 1950 or so.  It's a really difficult one to research since there aren't many keywords to go off of.  It looks like it may have been an orange drink?  The design looks vaguely like an orange tree.




 don't think the bottle I saw was from the states , it definity appeared to be Canadian . I didn't get a chance to ask the seller about it . tried to search online and in books and nothing came up at all , which is why I wondered if it was from another province maybe ? maybe more will come up at some point down the road


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 9, 2016)

It's strange that there's no town or company listed.  Maybe they were trying to look like a more well-known company than they were.  I feel like it's from a larger city, Winnipeg?  Halifax?  Montreal?  I'm probably would have heard of it if it was from Vancouver.


----------



## RCO (Jun 10, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> It's strange that there's no town or company listed.  Maybe they were trying to look like a more well-known company than they were.  I feel like it's from a larger city, Winnipeg?  Halifax?  Montreal?  I'm probably would have heard of it if it was from Vancouver.



it could still be from Ontario , might be unlisted or a little known product of one of the listed bottlers or maybe its not for pop and was for juice possibly ? I don't know but it looks like a pop bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 10, 2016)

It could possibly be for juice, that's true.  It seems like juice was more often sold in milk-style bottles than soda-style bottles, but the Welch's Grape Juice bottles had crown-tops.  There was a brand of orange juice called Monarch, but it was an American product.


----------



## RCO (Jun 12, 2016)

there is some juice bottles from Ontario that look a lot like pop bottles , is one on ebay rate now from Whitby Ontario it looks very much like an art deco soda bottle but is for apple juice , there was at some point a lot of apple orchards around Whitby before it became suburbia , might still be a few left in the northern parts of the city but not many 



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/361587411192?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh that's an interesting one, I've never seen an art deco orchard bottle.  I've got a screw-cap juice bottle that otherwise looks like an art deco soda though.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2016)

I found one in my woods, i live just outside of Pictou, NS. I date it in the mid to late 50's, found old green long neck beers with it, it could possibly be juice not pop, mystery bottle for sure. 





RCO said:


> saw this at the flea market , took a picture of it at the time but didn't buy it , wanted $25 for it and didn't know enough about it . looked thru my book and no listing for " Monarch " but it did have a D in diamond on bottom so do think its Canadian maybe its from another province ? maybe its not for pop but could still be a pop bottle
> just wondering if anyone has seen one before and knows more about it ?
> 
> View attachment 172260View attachment 172261


----------

